# res temp raising PH question



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 25, 2006)

Question, does lower res temp make Ph go up and vice versa? My res temp last night was at 75 degrees and ph at 5.6, woke up this morning and found the res temp at 67 with Ph of 6.3...
Im puzzled. thanks


----------



## HGB (Oct 25, 2006)

water temp has never messed with my ph....

Basic cheat sheet:
ppm goes up, PH goes down=plants require less nutes.
ppm goes down, PH goes up=Plants require more nutes
ppm stable, PH goes up=Equilibrium=Good thang.

your ph will swing like that untill 2-3 weeks into flower


grow on


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 25, 2006)

I have heard of that before but have never experienced it. I don't see a swing of .7 coming from a 8 degree change. What medium are you using, could anything be washing back into the res and bringing it up?


----------



## leelow (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks hgb im experiencing fluctuations in my ph from 5.8 to 6.2 which i keep on top of with adding half strenght nutes which is buffered and nutrient rich ph down. seems to be working,  everone looks healthy, but i hope  like you said,that 2 -3 weeks into flower the ph stabilizes, mostly becouse that will be thanksgiving and i am going to my ,parents out of state, for 5 days. i have a plan to replenish nutes from an auxilary resivour on a average daily basis. currently testing. i hope it works out,  so it would be that much easier to pull off if the ph was somewhat stable. 
thanks for your inf0o
leelow


----------



## KADE (Oct 26, 2006)

Typically ph always goes down... like someone said above.

Some ph meters do not calculate well with temp changes... perhaps that is the trouble? I can't really see that happening... but someone out there is probably using some ass old equipment still.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 27, 2006)

KADE is correct, it says on the back of the calibration buffer that it will read differently with different temps. What kind of meter are you using?


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Oct 27, 2006)

Hanna waterproof meter


----------



## KADE (Oct 27, 2006)

hmm.. those Hanna ones are pretty decent I hear...


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 28, 2006)

Maybe a dumb question but have you calibrated the meter?


----------

